# Steam Tug Linosa (Foremost II 1915 )



## colin brookes (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello , 
I am trying to find information on the steam tug Linosa which i understand from the photo posted by Petroc in August 2008 , was built as the Foremost II. in 1915
I have managed to find out that Wilson Sons , Brazil , had a steam tug called the Linosa , and she was still in service in 1950. The photo posted appears to be taken in Brazil, and this could possibly be the same vessel.
I would be grateful for any details regarding registered dimensions and history of this tug , as built as the Foremost II and also as the Linosa.

The following is from Naval History homepage which i have found since initially posting this thread.

The Admiralty purchased a steam tug in 1915 called the Foremost II. she was renamed Codfish with a pendant number of N55 (1915) then N27 (1918). She was used as an unarmed boarding vessel with the Downs Boarding Flotilla , and was one of two Ramsgate parent ships.
She was believed to have been renamed Ceto when leaving Admiralty service in 1918.

The Ceto may possibly have been sold on later and renamed Linosa ?.

The information is requested as my intention is to build a model of the Linosa in the near future and her registered dimensions would be needed before proceeding.

Many thanks Colin.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*Foremost Tug*

Hello, Not sure if this will help you or not. Its a picture of the "Foremost 22" My late Father was mate on her for a few years.
Regards
Billyboy


----------



## colin brookes (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello Billyboy , thanks for the response and attached photo , I think the Foremost 22 is around the same era as the Linosa , but appears to be a larger vessel.
Regards Colin.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Just a bit later. Foremost 22 was built in 1924. I've found out that she wasn't alone and had at least one sister. And James Contracting applied the Foremost name to all their vessels it seems. When sold on, as in Foremost 22's case, the name stayed the same. In others, it changed.


----------



## colin brookes (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Andy , thanks for the information , i have looked at the Foremost 22 and she is a larger vessel than the Foremost II . The photo posted in the Gallery in the tug section was listed as the Linosa , (Foremost II).
From the research i have been doing on the Linosa , i believe she was purchased by the Admiralty in 1915 on completion . This is the same year the Foremost II was completed . I am now thinking it is possible she was built with the intention of being called the Foremost II , but was actually purchased by the Admiralty before she was completed , and named Codfish (N55). This would explain why there is a lack of information on the Foremost II as she would not have been registered under that name in the first place , so would not show up on any lists.
( The photo posted by Petroc in the tug section in 2008 of the Linosa is excellent
and worth a look )
Once again Andy , as in past posts , many thanks for your information.
Best Regards
Colin.


----------

